# Looking for 457 sponsorship



## kksinha (Jul 9, 2011)

Hello Everybody -

I am a IT Software Professional having 11 years of experience in Oracel Database and Oracle ERP. and already worked in Australia and currently in India and looking for 457 (working visa) sponsorship to go back again.

Can any once help me on this matter...

thanks
kk


----------

